# Saaz



## bierbaron (21/2/08)

> Pedigree
> A Czech landrace variety
> 
> Brewing Usage
> ...


 








*MOD: *Post edited by Lord Raja Goomba to insert above description. Original post below:

howdy all,

im intrested to hear other peoples perceptions of the flavour/aroma profile of saaz hops. I am new to this and i do have my own opinion, but like i said, other peoples comments/opinions would be great. Does anybody dislike this variety??? :unsure:

The more who reply the better!!

cheers baron


----------



## randyrob (21/2/08)

Hello Mr bierbaron,

When i think of saaz i think spicy. i think most people use it in lagers around here but i use it once in a while for my APA's for something different works well.

Rob.


----------



## Hargie (21/2/08)

...pepper...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/2/08)

MMMMMmmmmmmm


SAAZ Ale.. :super: 

You can never use enough good euro Saaz to bitter with......

You can never use enough for flavour or aroma..

My fav ale uses all Saaz for bitter,flavour & aroma

It is basically Ale malt with 5-10% wheat to 1050sg than bittered to about 30-35 IBU then just add good amounts for flavour and aroma


----------



## The King of Spain (21/2/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> MMMMMmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> SAAZ Ale.. :super:
> ...




Now thats interesting Ducatiboy stu. Love the stuff in a Pils as an aroma & flavour hop with Norther Brewer as Bitter hops. But as an ale??

Having said that, one of the nicest lagers I have recently brewed used Nelson S 100% (ie bitter as well) so I'm pretty open minded to breaking ale v lager traditions when it comes to hops.

May just give it a go.


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (22/2/08)

bierbaron said:


> howdy all,
> 
> im intrested to hear other peoples perceptions of the flavour/aroma profile of saaz hops. I am new to this and i do have my own opinion, but like i said, other peoples comments/opinions would be great. Does anybody dislike this variety??? :unsure:
> 
> ...


I have only used Czech Saaz. I get the spicy flavour at relatively low levels, but when you use enough a fruity character comes through strongly.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## tangent (22/2/08)

hmmm. i've got about a kilo of CZ plugs in the freezer, but i'm not really that mad about saaz. maybe it reminds me of commercial beers.


----------



## Adamt (22/2/08)

I can take them off your hands if you like... These days 1kg is barely enough for a single batch


----------



## tangent (22/2/08)

i know, 2.2%aa doesn't go far, but the wort is extra clear running through all those plugs.


----------



## bierbaron (22/2/08)

i get the spice flavour coming through but i also find it a little bit floral, i also get something else i cant quite put my finger on? maybe its a fault in the beer?? the hop i used just said saaz on the packet so i guess its the euro version?

keep em coming :beerbang:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/2/08)

The King of Spain said:


> Now thats interesting Ducatiboy stu. Love the stuff in a Pils as an aroma & flavour hop with Norther Brewer as Bitter hops. But as an ale??
> 
> Having said that, one of the nicest lagers I have recently brewed used Nelson S 100% (ie bitter as well) so I'm pretty open minded to breaking ale v lager traditions when it comes to hops.
> 
> May just give it a go.




Yep, give it a go....you will be suprised at how nice it will turn out...


----------



## milpod (22/2/08)

Hargie,I get pepper too.

Love it,with floral undertones.It's a hop I have plenty of,but only use in beers,where it doesn't shine aka belgians

Note to self: brew some lagers


----------



## sah (22/2/08)

The great thing about saaz it is used that often in pilseners that you don't have to guess what it tastes like.

Buy yourself some stubbies of various varieties of decent czech or czech style pils and you'll know what saaz tastes like.

Suggestions: Budweiser Budvar, Pilsener Urquell, FIBC Pig Dog (awesome at the present), many more ...

I think it's a unique hop, very nice, and perhaps under used (low alpha a drawback)?

regards,
Scott


----------



## Hargie (23/2/08)

...goin' ot but Staropramen has surpassed Pisner Urquell as THE Czech Pilsner IMO.....


----------



## oldbugman (23/2/08)

Ohhh....

Big call.


----------



## Hargie (23/2/08)

...yeah i know but i do have to say that the band of Czech muso's i met at the wig & pen last year agreed with me....Staro is what they drink at home..


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/2/08)

+2 Should try it fresh from the tap at the Brewery in Prague 5. :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## johnno (23/2/08)

Yep, I'm all for an ale with Saaz.

Made this one a while back and loved it.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;hl=Saaz+ale

Wish I had kilos of the stuff to make a lot more ales with them.

cheers
johnno


----------



## boingk (23/2/08)

Did a Coopers Premium Pilsner with a healthy dose of Saaz - came out quite well! Now I only wish that I didn't down the batch so fast...

I didn't use a lot either - only 15 or so grams for flavouring and 5ish for aroma. Didn't want to offend my mates with too many good flavours hahahaha. Still, it went down well for all concerned.

Cheers - boingk


----------

